# Sure wish Taurus would have kept these in production



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Of these three .45 ACP revolvers I own the 455SH4, and my real only complaint is fixed sights and hard DA trigger pull. Its weight is only 23 oz. so its so light weight you hardly notice it. I've located a 6.5" that I think I'm going to buy, still debating that one.

Gun Blast Artical _by Jeff Quinn_

*455SS2*
]







[/URL]
*455SS4*








*455SH4*








*455SS6*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CDNN had some for sale - I think they have a few of certain models.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I see nothing but white rectangles!

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Strange - I see his photos.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I stood on one foot, held one hand behind my back, and clicked "Refresh."


Still just see white rectangles.

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Are you using a dial up connection? Even on broadband, they load very slow for me - i think they are very large file sized pictures.

I see them, however.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice pics, are you going with the ported or the non-ported one?


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Nice pics, are you going with the ported or the non-ported one?


I have the non-ported fix sighted model. :shock:

I'm gonna try and fix those pixs... they are off of Taurus's web site.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

JB said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics, are you going with the ported or the non-ported one?
> ...


The pics work fine for me. :-D


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

I ran them back thru http://www.imageshack.us which I can either run a thumbnail code or regular code. I also ran them thru resizing via my photo program in my computer.

Like this one here that I took today of my revolver family.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

JB,
All pictures came in this time around. Now I have some idea what you're talking about.

I've got two Blackhawks with .45 ACP cylinders, and recently had a S & W Model 625. I kept the 625 longer than I wanted to hoping to build a .45 S&W revolver, but never did.

I had hoped to find a square butt Model 629 and fit the barrel of the 625 to it and rechamber the .44 Mag cylinder to .45 S&W. But things never came together and I traded the Smith off. It was the first and last stainless revolver for me. Much prefer the blue guns.

Bob Wright


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I wish they still made the Mod. 689.
I have one and would love another.
It's got a trigger like a glass rod.

AFS


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I think the Tracker series with their full underlug and no cut in (is there a word for that? How it's smooth instead of following the barrel contour?) are the sexiest looking revolvers. I bet that 455SS4 is cake to shoot. I've got a 627SS4.


-=Whittey=-


----------

